# Sold



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a pair of young pups born last week, male and female. They are eating good and healthy enough to go. It is $160 for 5" female and $170 for 4" male or a $300 for all 3. Pick up in Burnaby only. I will get close up individual pups later on but for now you can go here to see the group.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-video-gallery-17/another-batch-ray-pups-today-45729/


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Shouldn't females be more expensive than males? 

Nice rays btw. Healthy captive bred rays.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> Shouldn't females be more expensive than males?
> 
> Nice rays btw. Healthy captive bred rays.


no as there is always more female then male for my captive breed . I know there is lots of female out there but not many male.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> no as there is always for female then male


Lucky! lol. More females is always good!


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

wow i wish i could good deal bump


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> Lucky! lol. More females is always good!


without male the female are useless hehehe. Every batch I can only get 1 or 2 male only.



dino said:


> wow i wish i could good deal bump


Its the cost of feeding them later on cost more not the ray itself . Captive breed is easy feeding and can pretty much eat anything right away, and parasite free as well. Not recommend for people can't keep up with their water change though.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

You just keep producing them and one day when I upgrade to a 1000+ gallon tank I will buy a few 

But first you will have to teach me how to convince my wife turning the garage into a fish tank is a good idea lol


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> You just keep producing them and one day when I upgrade to a 1000+ gallon tank I will buy a few
> 
> But first you will have to teach me how to convince my wife turning the garage into a fish tank is a good idea lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yeah by the time you are having big tank I should have some black ray for cheap price as well.

For the wife thing sorry I can't teach as every wife is different  and mine must be a rare one that's why I love her .


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Picture and feeding video will get post tomorrow.


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

I want one but you said my tank is to small


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

It's all good maybe I can upgrade or something i don't remember if I asked you is there a species of stingray that stays small?


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

jling said:


> It's all good maybe I can upgrade or something i don't remember if I asked you is there a species of stingray that stays small?


true hystrix stingray stay small, or you can find stung adult male ray which already stay smaller then 14".


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

but i heard there almost imposible to find


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

jling said:


> but i heard there almost imposible to find


I use to have one, ray keeper they are more into ray species then ray size, so it is more possible to get bigger tank then looking for small size ray.


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

i just bought this tank for 600 and spent 100 hundred so 700 is what i spent i can not upgrade for a long time


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

jling said:


> i just bought this tank for 600 and spent 100 hundred so 700 is what i spent i can not upgrade for a long time


ahhah, every body start out the same when $100 dollar fish is very expensive and 50G tank is very big but down the road they will find it a lot more money then they thought of now.


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

Mines a 160 gallon


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm 15 lol that's why 700 is alot


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

bump, getting busy lately so no update pic yet, but you are welcome to come by and view . Eating strong and very healthy now.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

yepezi is one of the smaller r ays


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

recent pic is on first page, one of the female got injure when I transfer but healing slowly and eating fine.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

when your ready to give em away for free my tank could use a few more rays  just kidding! good luck with the sale


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

MEDHBSI said:


> when your ready to give em away for free my tank could use a few more rays  just kidding! good luck with the sale


i do have big one for free but you tank is too small for it


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ray is now $300 for all 3.


----------

